# Pitch for couple of weeks on algarve



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello all,Chris and i still on florantillies.Days are bright and warm, nights cold but the van,s really comfortable and the wine great at 50p ltr.
We're off on our travels again after christmas, two stops of two nights on way then a month at Camping cabopino Marbella.
The recomendations from you have been great so far so how about a few for the algarve. would like to stay on about two sites for two weeks.
Ideal site would be close to shops have wifi and a bar.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Biglad

We stopped in Albufeira for a month in 2004 at Camping Albufeira and also we stayed at Quateira - both had bars, and restaurants, bus services near by and shops for food....Quateira is flat and has a good market I think on a Tuesday (but a while back now)

You should find pics of it all in my album if you look for winter 2003/4 we left UK in Dec 03 and came home April 04

Carol

We also stopped at another in Spain but thankfully it is now closed....


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

hi,we found the albuferia site ok,but its a steep walk back if you have had a drink or three,personally quateria would be for me,always a busy place and a good atmosphere{was when we were there}.we are down to portugal in the new year touring.f]m


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Can also recommend Quateira. We stayed at Campsite Orbitur Quarteira which was an ACSI site but no wifi there last year. However some bars along the front have free access if you buy a coffee/drink,

However the best thing about this place is you can sneak out of the campsite, drive about 500 metres straight down to the beach and wild camp there for 2/3 days (there's plenty of wild camping the other end of town but, compared to this it's a no-brainer).

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Oh and by the way the picture was taken in January.

Ian


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, a good site is the MUNICIPAL site in Monte Gordo. Right on the beautiful beach and next to the shops and last time we were there, about three years ago, it was quite cheap. Another site, which is amazingly cheap, is CAMPISMO OLHAO. Very good camp bar and various bars near, with all you can eat and drink for about 7 euros. Well last year it was. There is also computer use at reception.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

orbiter site in quarteria has good FREEKwifi in rest area,also its an acsi 10E SITE I THINK


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we stay in Alvor http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/dourada-alvor-camping-106396/ prices are pretty cheap if you stay a week or more.........for us and I know many others it is one of those places that you get there and don't want to leave.

There is a bar and also a really good restaurant but no wi fi, the site is a few minutes away from shops and other bars etc


----------

